# Probleme mit T-Online und Win16-Teilsystem/Gerätetreiber



## Monika1965 (14. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen...?!
Auf meinem PC ist Windows XP installiert.
Vor einigen Tagen habe ich Symantec Norton Antivirus 2004 vom PC entfernt. Jetzt bekomme ich jedes Mal, wenn ich T-Online (4,0) starte, die Fehlermeldung mit dem Betreff Win16-Teilsystem : "C:/Program~1/Symantec/S32EVNT1.DLL. Die Initialisierung der DLL für einen installierbaren Gerätetreiber ist fehlgeschlagen." Ich kann zwar auf Ignorieren klicken, dann geht die Meldung weg. Beim nächsten Starten von T-Online kommt die Meldung aber wieder.

Kennt sich jemand damit aus?

Vielen Dank
Gruß
Monika


----------



## MCIglo (14. Februar 2005)

Gute Entscheidung, Norton zu löschen.
Um den Fehler wieder weg zu bekommen, solltest du einfach mal die T-Online-Software deinstallieren. Wenn du nur den DSL-Zugang brauchst, schau dir mal das hier an: http://www.raspppoe.com.
Ansonsten einfach wieder die Software isntallieren.


----------



## Monika1965 (14. Februar 2005)

Hallo MCIglo,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Ich werde das mal testen. Allerdings bin ich noch etwas unmodern und habe ein stinknormales Analog-Modem. Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich T-Online deinstallieren und mir bei der Gelegenheit die Version 5,0 aufspielen. Wobei ich das schon hatte und es dann Probleme mit dem AntiVir gegeben hat. Ich kann das nicht updaten, weil es nach einiger Zeit mit einer Fehlermeldung abbricht. Ich dachte, dass es an der Kombination T-Online/AntiVir liegt. 

Viele Grüße 
Monika1965


----------

